# whats the river look like



## cat daddy (Apr 11, 2004)

could some body please post the river conditions . thanks


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Haven't seen it myself, but have heard it's way high, etc...40.35' in Cincinnati.
Too high to fish in most places, will be full of trees & logs. Flooded ramps, etc.

Use this link(click).


----------



## cat daddy (Apr 11, 2004)

thanks MRfish, i am wanting to come down for some skipps, but it seems its going to be awhile


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

If you're after skips, then it's best when the water is clear, so you need it to be at or near summer pool of 28'. Then you will catch most on the early sunrise or late sundown bite. Not much during the day normally. ( Of course in the spring it can be hopping all day....it's almost summer now-June in a few days)


----------



## DavidWS10 (Apr 5, 2004)

I just crossed the river on I-275 near Lawrenceburg, In. and I can report that it is "blown out." The river itself is running through the trees on both banks, and the Oxbow campground is starting to flood because of the water backing up into the Great Miami and Whitewater rivers. Also, even in just the short time it took me to cross the bridge, I saw a pair of trees floating downriver pass a barge that was headed upriver.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh, I forgot to mention, most people won't venture out over 32' and even 30' can be difficult at times. Now, I have been out much higher, and 36' doesn't scare me in daylight, but I've have a few dan gerous things happen even then, like have a big tree hit your anchor line & try to stay cool. Over 30-32' is probably NOT a good idea actually....

If you're going after skips near a dam, better be about 15' at the tailwaters.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Rats, I just posted wondering about the conditions now I know 

Maybe the little Miami will be fishable tomorrow.


----------



## cat daddy (Apr 11, 2004)

thanks for the lessons, those were gonna be my post for to night but you beet me to it . i have about 20 skipps left, i have been doing well on the channels with them, looking into the freezer and seeing the stash getting smaller. that is the best i have ever used !!!!


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

You need to get out when the river's at flood stage. At 50+ it gets real interesting. You can launch from the road behind Micky's and troll thru the corn fields! No really it's not that bad, the current drops off as soon as it spills over the banks. We pray for high water during duck season. Kinda neat being able to go just about anywhere in a boat. The GMR is a lot more dangerous when it running out. Your prop gets fouled with drift and you lose power and steering becomes iffy. I ALWAYS wear my PFD when running the river flooded or not. That way the body easier to find.  

Sliprig


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Well..I think the wife and I are gonna try it tomorrow night..looks like it'll be at around 42'..I've been on it up to about 48'..Pretty amazing the power the river has when it gets high


----------



## cat daddy (Apr 11, 2004)

hey Jake how ya been, if you need a xtra body to go , i would be happy to go along.????


----------

